# Tax : $ per mile



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

So year end I ended up driving 1.3 miles for every dollar I made. Or also put I made .75$ for each on app mile. What are your numbers?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

50 cents in Central NY - trying to get that higher the more experience I get
Our issue here is this area is spread out. Pickups are 1-4 miles away, not 1-4 blocks away
If Uber gave two shits, we'd get higher rates for longer pickups. Taxi's here do exactly that.

I think dollars per mile is a great way to quantify earnings!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

At the federal mileage rate of 58 cents, 1.3 miles is about 6 bits, 75 cents.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

theMezz said:


> 50 cents in Central NY - trying to get that higher the more experience I get
> Our issue here is this area is spread out. Pickups are 1-4 miles away, not 1-4 blocks away
> If Uber gave two shits, we'd get higher rates for longer pickups. Taxi's here do exactly that.
> 
> I think dollars per mile is a great way to quantify earnings!


I spent most of the time in the suburbs of Northern Virginia with an occasional DC/MD detour, though I don't seek or enjoy driving in the super urban parts. Most pick ups require a mile or more to pick up, spec ai drive nights when traffic and ride loads are lighter. My numbers would shoot up if I went to DC, where you can usually get a pick up right as you drop off, but my stress levels and my safety risk would also shoot up significantly



I_Like_Spam said:


> At the federal mileage rate of 58 cents, 1.3 miles is about 6 bits, 75 cents.


I made $.75 per mile. I own the car and it's a nice Japanese car with high omg and low Maintenance, so my actually per mile expenses is much lower than the federal .58$. So I'm only paying taxes of .026$ per mile ( .75-.58 multiplied by self employment tax of 15.3 percent). Not too bad.


----------



## Pickov Andropov (Sep 26, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> So year end I ended up driving 1.3 miles for every dollar I made. Or also put I made .75$ for each on app mile. What are your numbers?


You are upside down. I book about$1.30 to $1.40 for every mile driven. Not just passenger miles. All the miles from my driveway back to my driveway. 100% AR and 0% cancellation. Early a.m. Mon thru Fri. til about 1 p.m. Sounds like a bad market.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

did you get a 1099 ? lyft and uber may not give a 1099 to you if you earned under 20k. If they do give you 1 my tax expert claims double the miles i drove the federal min. It over laps any money owed


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> So year end I ended up driving 1.3 miles for every dollar I made. Or also put I made .75$ for each on app mile. What are your numbers?


That's $0.77 per mile. The good news is $0.58 is dectible for every mile for expenses (without justification)...so your taxable net is $0.19 a mile. Make sure your pax know you net less than 20 cents per mile driven.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Pickov Andropov said:


> You are upside down. I book about$1.30 to $1.40 for every mile driven. Not just passenger miles. All the miles from my driveway back to my driveway. 100% AR and 0% cancellation. Early a.m. Mon thru Fri. til about 1 p.m. Sounds like a bad market.


I don't die this full time. It's almost always destination filter after work and to places I need to go to. So lots of dead miles but I still need to get there, so a min trip for 5 miles trip I was going to take is better than nothing.



kingcorey321 said:


> did you get a 1099 ? lyft and uber may not give a 1099 to you if you earned under 20k. If they do give you 1 my tax expert claims double the miles i drove the federal min. It over laps any money owed


How would you justify the double miles when audited? I didn't keep a log but read three IRS will accept the miles UBER and Lyft report on app (from a case study I saw). So lets say You had 5000 deductible miles and show them the report. How would you justify saying 10,000?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> If they do give you 1 my tax expert claims double the miles i drove the federal min. It over laps any money owed


Why do that? Just use a mileage tracking app and then you have proper documentation


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> I don't die this full time. It's almost always destination filter after work and to places I need to go to. So lots of dead miles but I still need to get there, so a min trip for 5 miles trip I was going to take is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> How would you justify the double miles when audited? I didn't keep a log but read three IRS will accept the miles UBER and Lyft report on app (from a case study I saw). So lets say You had 5000 deductible miles and show them the report. How would you justify saying 10,000?


ok your office is home. trip 1 you drive from home to the pax deliver the pax come back home to get another pax.
dead miles driven . Also miles driven to get pax . see i have to come back home before getting another pax thats what is says on paper anyways . again i am not a tax pro. This is how mine are done for the last 3 years .


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> So year end I ended up driving 1.3 miles for every dollar I made. Or also put I made .75$ for each on app mile. What are your numbers?


My market (Jax, FL) pays just over $0.60 / mile and $0.08 / minute. That means that with both in-app and cash tips I barely break even with the federal $0.58 mileage deduction since U/L don't pay for miles driven to pickup locations.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> My market (Jax, FL) pays just over $0.60 / mile and $0.08 / minute. That means that with both in-app and cash tips I barely break even with the federal $0.58 mileage deduction since U/L don't pay for miles driven to pickup locations.


dead miles are miles driven back to pick up locations also claim those on your taxes . You drove them for part of your job its perfectly legal check with your tax expert


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes - I log all miles driven whenever I go driving for U/L...from the moment either or both apps are on while I leave my driveway to the point where I return home having used available destination filters to get me back home...During those shifts I am on the road for the sole purpose of attracting and completing UberLyft rides, so the entire trip's miles are in the course of ordinary and reasonable business activity and thus deductible.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Yes - I log all miles driven whenever I go driving for U/L...from the moment either or both apps are on while I leave my driveway to the point where I return home having used available destination filters to get me back home...During those shifts I am on the road for the sole purpose of attracting and completing UberLyft rides, so the entire trip's miles are in the course of ordinary and reasonable business activity and thus deductible.


I operate in the same fashion. The problem with using the miles given to you by u/l is that if you frequently (or rarely) are running both apps, then the miles they give you for being on the app may be harder to prove to an auditor.

Whenever i turn on my u/l app, i start StrideTax app to track miles, and leave it running until i have finished my last trip and am within a reasonable proximity to where i began.

I assume all of these miles to be "in the course of ordinary and reasonable business activity and thus deductible."


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

TCar said:


> I operate in the same fashion. The problem with using the miles given to you by u/l is that if you frequently (or rarely) are running both apps, then the miles they give you for being on the app may be harder to prove to an auditor.
> 
> Whenever i turn on my u/l app, i start StrideTax app to track miles, and leave it running until i have finished my last trip and am within a reasonable proximity to where i began.
> 
> I assume all of these miles to be "in the course of ordinary and reasonable business activity and thus deductible."


Could some you post approximate calculations of your $/miles and miles/$ ?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Could some you post approximate calculations of your $/miles and miles/$ ?


I do RS part time, and generally use DF to head in certain directions.
My take is approximately $.55 per mile. 
Keep in mind i purposefully avoid any events and downtown and anywhere there is heavy people and traffic.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

TCar said:


> I do RS part time, and generally use DF to head in certain directions.
> My take is approximately $.55 per mile.
> Keep in mind i purposefully avoid any events and downtown and anywhere there is heavy people and traffic.


Never got audited for such low numbers?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

theMezz said:


> 50 cents in Central NY - trying to get that higher the more experience I get
> Our issue here is this area is spread out. Pickups are 1-4 miles away, not 1-4 blocks away
> If Uber gave two shits, we'd get higher rates for longer pickups. Taxi's here do exactly that.
> 
> I think dollars per mile is a great way to quantify earnings!


Whereabouts in Central NY? I have family in Chenengo County.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Never got audited for such low numbers?


This is the first year doing this, so no never been audited.
Looking like I am going to get a good tax pro this year, though.


itendstonight said:


> Never got audited for such low numbers?


This is the 1rst year I have driven u/l
My total miles recorded by driving Rideshare are approximately 2X my income made from u/l. 
Since I only drive Uber/LyftX, and avoid downtown and events, does this sound legitimate when including deadhead miles?
Basically I drive burbs only part time.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Whereabouts in Central NY? I have family in Chenengo County.


Oneida County


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I grossed 27,479 doing it PT/FT over 9 months (half of those were slow summer months)

I drove 31,929 miles total, including dead miles.

$.86/mi.

Knowing what I know now, I can do better. Next year I hope to gross 50K+. Maybe get to $1/mi.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Based on the gross total vs net total using the total mileage to calculate (from my tracker app, not Uber's total)

Gross $1.66
Net $1.16


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mch said:


> Based on the gross total vs net total using the total mileage to calculate (from my tracker app, not Uber's total)
> 
> Gross $1.66
> Net $1.16


Black? Including dead miles? Seattle?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Black? Including dead miles? Seattle?


 X. Yes, including dead miles. Most of them anyway, a few times I've turned on my tracker late because I forgot to put it on. The amount of times I've done that isn't significant enough to make a difference either way.

I'm actually surprised by these numbers myself


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mch said:


> X. Yes, including dead miles. Most of them anyway, a few times I've turned on my tracker late because I forgot to put it on. The amount of times I've done that isn't significant enough to make a difference either way.
> 
> I'm actually surprised by these numbers myself


Just depends on how much you are paid/mi. Also your driving style. If you do many city runs, then it will be higher.

I am paid average of .70/mi. If I was in Seattle, my .86/mi would probably be 1.2/mi. If I did mostly city trips it might be 1.5/mi.

Those results are very surprising. IDK how I can do much better in my region.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Just depends on how much you are paid/mi. Also your driving style. If you do many city runs, then it will be higher.
> 
> I am paid average of .70/mi. If I was in Seattle, my .86/mi would probably be 1.2/mi. If I did mostly city trips it might be 1.5/mi.
> 
> Those results are very surprising. IDK how I can do much better in my region.


I primarily drive in the city (also weekend nights mostly) which I live 10min away from. I usually start at the wawa down the street from my house. I'm gonna see what the 1099 they send me says. These numbers seem high.

One thing's for sure, being I do this part time, I wasn't tracking how much I was making. I'm probably gonna wind up owing a little bit, even with my W2 job offsetting things.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

theMezz said:


> Oneida County


My cousin keeps trying to get me to move up there. I love visiting, but some looooong winters, and spring is a muddy mess!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

theMezz said:


> Oneida County


Ive spent a lot of time at the salmon river in Pulaski. Its about a 5 hour drive from Philly. I love it up there. Ive driven past Oneida Lake many times. A few times during snow squals.

It takes getting used to at first. People have a midwesternish accent so you expect them to be all cordial and polite. Then after a few hrs you realize youre definitely still on the east coast&#128514;


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

TCar said:


> I do RS part time, and generally use DF to head in certain directions.
> My take is approximately $.55 per mile.


Great news...you can declare a LOSS from Rideshare business since standard deduction is $0.58/mile. Lowered your taxable income. Well done.


----------

